# Favorite inshore light(ish) tackle?



## Bad-Luck-Kyle (Nov 26, 2014)

All I have to use right now is a Battle 3000 and an old Silverado Penn rod. I used to have a Spinfisher 3500 and a custom Outcast rod. That was an amazing setup. But what is your favorite setup? I'm trying to get ideas for future light tackle to take on the reds and specks.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll sell you a penn fierce 5000 with a power handle. It's a great reel and I know you want it back!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Quantum smoke inshore 40 or 50. I use the 40.Absolutely love mine and will never switch ever. Light weight and the drag is so smooth. Honestly IMO best reel on the market for the price.


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Believe it or not, I really line okuma ABF reels. I have a 40 paired with a Penn rod. I love the balanced feel it gives me in hand, plenty of horse power, but light enough for delicate presentations.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bad-Luck-Kyle said:


> All I have to use right now is a Battle 3000 and an old Silverado Penn rod. I used to have a Spinfisher 3500 and a custom Outcast rod. That was an amazing setup. But what is your favorite setup? I'm trying to get ideas for future light tackle to take on the reds and specks.


Love love love my Penn 3000 (Fierce) on a Lews rod, also had a small Stradic last year and it was a good real.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

reel not real. *


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Light tackle- Quantum Smoke 30pts on a 6.6 Falcon Coastl XG, med action. Reel fun for those inshore species.
My stepson likes the New Penn Battle II 4000 serise for an inshore / offshore reel. AnOother good selection is the Penn Conflict- 2000 to 3000.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

+1 for the Quantum Smokes. I recommend the 30 for inshore use. The 40s and 50s are substantially larger and weigh 25% more. Unless you need the line capacity for some reason, I don't see the point. The only thing that ever came close to spooling me with my 30s was a pelican that hooked itself into one of my trolling lines behind my kayak, haha. You won't have an issue with Bull Reds and Jack Crevalles with the 30.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I just recently picked up a quantum Iron Pts 30, which is a not as light step down from the smoke. It is already my favorite inshore reel. It's mounted on a shimano teramar, but their are plenty of other good rods like the falcon mentioned above. You can buy the iron at shark river mail order website for $99 free shipping before Christmas.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Penn 4500SSV combo and brought out my Shimano Stradic 4000 Ci4+ with a 7 foot St. Croix and used both for big reds. The Shimano was night and day better. Was it 3x the cost better? No. Not at all.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

After tallying the votes Quantum smokes win haha. But all of these are good suggestions


----------

